# Java Lehrbuch für Anfänger



## BunkerFunker (26. November 2014)

*Java Lehrbuch für Anfänger*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Wie man dem Titel schon entnehmen konnte, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten Java Handbuch welches auch aktuell ist.
Bisher habe ich mir nur Java Tutorials auf Youtube angesehen und es wird dort sehr gut und ausführlich über Java berichtet, doch ich möchte alles in einem handlichen Buch gesammelt haben denn so könnte ich auch unterwegs etwas lernen. Ich habe mich auf dem Markt schon ein wenig umgesehen, doch leider / zum Glück stehe ich hier vor einer grossen Auswahl an Büchern. Und da ja jedermann weiss welch gute Qualität ihr hier abliefert, dachte ich mir das ihr mir am besten Auskunft geben könnt. 

Hier ein paar für mich relevante Daten:


-Der Preis kann bis 100 Euro gehen da ich hier nicht am falschen Ort sparen möchte.
-Das Buch sollte sich an Anfänger richten und das Grundwissen vermitteln.
-Wenn möglich sollte es Aufgaben enthalten denn Learning by Doing funktioniert immer gut.


Mir ist momentan nur das Grundwissen wichtig und wenn es auch noch Informationen für Fortgeschrittene enthält ist das umso besser. 

Ich hoffe ihr kennt ein gutes Lehrbuch welches sich an absolute Holzköpfe wie mich richtet. 
Besten Dank schon im vorraus und einen schönen Tag wünsche ich euch allen.


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2014)

*AW: Java Lehrbuch für Anfänger*

Ich würde dir die Forensuche empfehlen. Die Frage haben wir hier schon sehr oft beantwortet.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. November 2014)

*AW: Java Lehrbuch für Anfänger*

Hast du ein Tablet o.Ä.?

Könntest dir das Open Book "Java ist auch eine Insel" als PDF runterladen und unterwegs lesen.
Gibt es übrigens auch als gedrucktes Buch zu kaufen.
https://www.galileo-press.de/openbook/

die PDF Version: http://chris-privat.bplaced.net/index_htm_files/Ja7I.pdf


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2014)

*Java Lehrbuch für Anfänger*

Java ist auch eine Insel ist zum Anfang NICHT zu empfehlen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. November 2014)

*AW: Java Lehrbuch für Anfänger*



Leandros schrieb:


> Java ist auch eine Insel ist zum Anfang NICHT zu empfehlen.



Ist ja nicht so, dass er 50€ oder so verpulvert.
Soll mal halt reinschnuppern, wenns ihm gefällt, dann ists doch OK.

Außerdem fand ich es als Anfänger ganz gut. Was ist denn daran nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## DKK007 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Java Lehrbuch für Anfänger*

Ich würde Java ist auch eine Insel empfehlen, soll ein sehr gutes Buch sein.


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2014)

*Java Lehrbuch für Anfänger*

Wie gesagt, ich nicht. Es ist nicht für Anfänger geeignet. Es ist auch mehr eine Referenz als ein Buch zum Lernen. 

Ich würde mal behaupten, als Blutiger Anfänger wirst du nichts verstehen.

Edit: Im Buch steht es selber:

"Die Kapitel dieses Buchs sind für Einsteiger in die Programmiersprache Java wie auch für Fortgeschrittene konzipiert. Kenntnisse in einer strukturierten Programmiersprache wie C, Delphi oder Visual Basic und Wissen über objektorientierte Technologien sind hilfreich, weil das Buch nicht explizit auf eine Rechnerarchitektur eingeht oder auf die Frage, was Programmieren eigentlich ist. Wer also schon in einer beliebigen Sprache programmiert hat, der liegt mit diesem Buch genau richtig!"


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. November 2014)

*AW: Java Lehrbuch für Anfänger*

Aber er hat schon YT tutorials geguckt! Warum sollte er aufeinmal nicht wissen, was überhaupt eine Programmiersprache ist?


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2014)

*AW: Java Lehrbuch für Anfänger*

Sechs. Setzen. Lies den Startpost nochmal. Mehr als die ersten 5 Zeilen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. November 2014)

*AW: Java Lehrbuch für Anfänger*



Leandros schrieb:


> Sechs. Setzen. Lies den Startpost nochmal. Mehr als die ersten 5 Zeilen.


Habe ich und wird haben anscheinend 2 verschiedene Meinungen.



I'm outta here.


----------



## Ahab (27. November 2014)

*AW: Java Lehrbuch für Anfänger*

_Java ist auch eine Insel _hatten wir im Studium auch, aber die Hauptlektüre war _Java von Kopf bis Fuß_. Daraus wurden auch die Hausaufgaben abgeleitet. Ich denke es ist zum Einstieg gut geeignet.


----------



## BunkerFunker (27. November 2014)

*AW: Java Lehrbuch für Anfänger*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Hast du ein Tablet o.Ä.?
> 
> Könntest dir das Open Book "Java ist auch eine Insel" als PDF runterladen und unterwegs lesen.
> Gibt es übrigens auch als gedrucktes Buch zu kaufen.
> ...




Leider bin ich noch nicht stolzer Besitzer eines Tablets aber nächstes Jahr wirds so weit sein und bis dahin muss das Smartphone herhalten. Die PDF Version werde ich mir aufs Smartphone laden und dann kann ich mich immer noch entscheiden ob ich es kaufen möchte oder nicht.
Auf jeden Fall danke für den Tipp. 

@ Leandros

Die Forensuche habe ich schon benutzt aber ich war mir nicht sicher ob die dort empfohlenen Bücher noch aktuell sind, da sich bei Java ja einiges getan hat. Aber ich nehme mal an das Meiste bleibt gleich und falls es Änderungen geben sollte, wird man da sicherlich schnell den richtigen Weg finden 
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## BunkerFunker (27. November 2014)

*AW: Java Lehrbuch für Anfänger*



Ahab schrieb:


> _Java ist auch eine Insel _hatten wir im Studium auch, aber die Hauptlektüre war _Java von Kopf bis Fuß_. Daraus wurden auch die Hausaufgaben abgeleitet. Ich denke es ist zum Einstieg gut geeignet.



Ich habe mir bei Amazon mal ein paar Seiten des Buches "Java von Kopf bis Fuss" angesehen und ich muss sagen es sieht sehr gut aus. Das Ganze ist gut illustriert und der Inhalt sieht nach dem aus was ich gesucht habe.  
Zum Glück gibts bei Amazon beim Ersteinkauf 30 Euro geschenkt wenn man mit der Kreditkarte bezahlt 
Besten Dank Captain Ahab


----------



## Plattenhorst (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Java Lehrbuch für Anfänger*

Was ich empfehlen kann, was auch nichts/so gut wie nichts kostet ist wenn du eine Hochschule in der nähe hast die auch Wirtschaftsinformatik oder ähnliches hat, dort einfach in die Bibliothek gehn uns anmelden. Das geht auch wenn man dort nicht Studiert. Die haben meist eine sehr gute Auswahl an Büchern.


----------

